# wood veneer colour?



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

can anyone advise interior colour of the paper/ wood veneer finish of a Rapido 746F year 2009


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Advise in which way?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you a photo?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm guessing that it will be Maple 

Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Or Cherry!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think it's cherry, but I suspect one manufacturer's cherry may not always be the same as another's!

If you look on Magnum Motorhomes site they have illustrations of some wallboards and will send you a small sample f.o.c.. I suspect that other suppliers such as O'leary's may well do the same.

Roger


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Have you tried asking Rapido, you never know you might get the answer you want.

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or a dealer or even in a brochure.


----------

